# Fire salamander



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok so I just bought a fire salamander who is 10 months old and its very small I neve knew they were that small at that age lol but got told it takes them 3 years to start to mature.

So my questions is that i built a small like pond with a waterfall in my tank set up its four fingers deep if you put your fingers side ways would it be ok for my salamander or would it drown I know they swim in the wild so I would imagine he can swim it has large rock inside the pond to help it clime. Would it be ok for it


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Gecko Dee said:


> Ok so I just bought a fire salamander who is 10 months old and its very small I neve knew they were that small at that age lol but got told it takes them 3 years to start to mature.
> 
> So my questions is that i built a small like pond with a waterfall in my tank set up its four fingers deep if you put your fingers side ways would it be ok for my salamander or would it drown I know they swim in the wild so I would imagine he can swim it has large rock inside the pond to help it clime. Would it be ok for it


Im pretty sure after a month old they no longer swim. They just use the water to breed and lay the babies. I literally just picked up 2 earlier today. How cool are they! As long as the water isnt deep enough for them to drown in. Ull be fine


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Yh I'm not sure if its to deep lol like I said its 4 fingers deep if you put your fingers side ways and I know they are amazing creatures are your small cause my is 10 months old and its small lol also I want the water in because it makes the tank look better


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Id personally say thats too deep. If it can get in. With its head not going under itll be fine. Also mine are about 3.5/4" long id say. About a year old


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok I will try and change it up also I never knew they were so small at that age lol


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Takes them about 4/5years to become adults. Then they are around 8/10" lol


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

I know but they are awesome to watch plus they can live for a long time


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Got any pics of the mander and set up?


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes I will upload tomorrow mate


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey mate I have pictures in my album have a look and tell what you think the water thing I made is on the right hand side zoom in to have a better look


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

After the larvae metamorphose they are called salamanders rather than newts because of their terrestrial lifestyle and therefore as adults they are poor swimmers so four fingers deep is potentially dangerous. If you are insistent on having a pond rather than a shallow water dish then perhaps you could fill the pond in with gravel in a way which allows the salamander to access the water without risk of drowning and it still looks aesthetically pleasing...?


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey thanks but I have decided to just have a shallow bowl of water and I rather wait. Till its older and then make the small pond to prevent it from drowning


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats my very simple set up. The substrate is by far the coolest thing. As its got earthworms on it


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

That looks awesome I'm liking your set up my and I wish my salamander was bigger like your lol


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

He/she will grow dont you worry. I think mines gravid the one in the corner as shes abit fatter then normal....I got told they are a year old to me it looks like a couple years


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Yh the look about over a year old but they are both looking good I really love this creatures


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

These are my pair of Cantabrian fire salamanders (Salamandra salamandra bernadezi), as they get older they should have a great deal more yellow than black, can't wait!


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Mate your salamanders are awesome your salamanders have stripes of yellow while mine have spots lol


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Gecko Dee said:


> Mate your salamanders are awesome your salamanders have stripes of yellow while mine have spots lol


Different sub species. They are beautiful tho! Ill get a better shot of my 2


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Yh I know I've seen some that have more black and yh that would be great its hard to take a good picture of my little one because its hard to find him in his large habitat lol


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Too afraid to pick him/her up? Lol


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Just a bit yes but he hides good lol


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Honestly they don't mind every now and again. Like I say keep ur hands wet and you will be fine. If you are too girly. Then invest in gloves


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Ahah no I'm not to girlly I grab worms crickets and locust with my hands lol I will try and get a good pic today for you


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah. I do that with my mouth. I feed my rattlesnake that I dont own with my mouth!


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Ahaha I use to do that when I was 6 lol


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

But ur too scared to pick up a salamander haha. Look forward to seeing the little guy/gal


----------



## Gecko Dee (Mar 14, 2013)

Ahah yh I will try and find him and get a good pic you got any ther pets apart from the salamanders


----------



## MrMemzi (Jan 10, 2013)

3 crested geckos. 1 western hognose. 1 normal royal. 2 red eared sliders. And a rabbit lol. Soon ill be getting another crested to breed some more. Another royal to breed a leopard tortoise or 2 and a brazilian rainbow boa. Lol. Once the bug bites its terrible ive also been looking at dart frogs and other amphibians. How about urself?


----------

